# Overclocking MSI P45 Neo!!! Help!!!



## george101 (Sep 11, 2008)

i just bought an msi p45 neo for overclocking my C2D E6300 which is jsut 1.86Ghz... but am confused and afraid to continue as it may damage the proc... i searched many overclocking threads but didnt find any1 doing it on msi p45 neo... i dnt want to follow the procedures for another mobo and wud like to knw wat exactly shud i do to overclock my proc to atlest 2.4ghz... also has any1 tried overclocking using MSI DualCoreCenter??? is it as good as bios overclocking??? also shud my mobo has an overclock jumper. shud i change the jumper to overclock the proc... it is currently placed in its default position... some1 plz guide me....


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 11, 2008)

First read my post on overclocking for newbies *here*.
Did MSI bundle some overclocking software with the driver DVD/CD ?
If not the you have to go to bios to manually overclock!

Now assusming u have read my mini article on overclocking here's what i wanna say :
Ur CPU being C2D E6300 it has an FSB on 1066Mhz and the multiplier is locked at 7x.
So in order to overclock ur proccy u need to change ur FSB frequency frm BIOS.
Since ur proccy is running @ 1.8 Ghz the default FSB setting shud be 266Mhz (1066 quad pumped).On stock cooling u can reach 2.24 Ghz by setting ur FSB @ 320 MHz.
Plz don't touch the voltages!!! It needs to altered during Extreme overclock!
Frm 266 FSB go on changing the FSB in steps of 20 or 15Mhz each time and then boot to windows and run all needed stability and temp checks. Temp should be ur first priority. U shud be having all the bencmarking tools for carrying out the tests!

2.24Ghz 'SHUD BE' SAFE ZONE! Beyond that it can be risky due to overheating considering its a 65m proccy.

Go the mobo manual and see all the bios options before overclocking.

OVERCLOCK AT UR OWN RISK.
I CANNOT BE HELD RESPOSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE TO UR SYSTEM.
HOPE NOTHING GOES BAD!


----------



## george101 (Sep 12, 2008)

@power_user_ex

my mobo has 4 jumper positions 200MHz(default), 200~266MHz, 266~333MHZ and 333~400MHz. it is currently in 200MHz. so do i hav to first change the jumper to 266~333MHz position and then change the FSB in bios to 320MHz????


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 12, 2008)

george101 said:


> i just bought an msi p45 neo for overclocking my C2D E6300 which is jsut 1.86Ghz... but am confused and afraid to continue as it may damage the proc... i searched many overclocking threads but didnt find any1 doing it on msi p45 neo... i dnt want to follow the procedures for another mobo and wud like to knw wat exactly shud i do to overclock my proc to atlest 2.4ghz... also has any1 tried overclocking using MSI DualCoreCenter??? is it as good as bios overclocking??? also shud my mobo has an overclock jumper. shud i change the jumper to overclock the proc... it is currently placed in its default position... some1 plz guide me....


 
1.forget a utility..OC thru bios..
2.every processor has a Vcore limit..i guess its 1.54 in ur case..DO NOT increase vcore more than 1.5 . and keep temps ~65degress max
3.this proccy can go 3.2ghz depending upon vcore and batch no.
4.i dont think u need to change that jumper at all..just OC in bios..


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 13, 2008)

@ george101 :

I don't know much about ur mobo's jumper setting for FSB speed.

Does the manual say that the jumper settings provide 2 ends for FSB speeds
i.e lower end and upper end speed i.e with 266~333MHZ setting
266 is the lower limit and the 333 is the upper limit -> is this what ur manual explains ?

If yes then switch to 266~333MHZ and try to oc FSB till 333Mhz which will give a CPU clock of 2.33 Ghz which is or SHUD BE safe in ur case.
If u want more oc then switch to 333~400Mhz jumper setting.

If u want to oc beyond or 2.8Ghz i recommend a good air cooling solution
from thermalright.

Thermalright 90 or XP or 120 would be a good choice for u.


----------

